# Simple DIY charcoal basket



## froman524 (Oct 8, 2016)

Rigged up this simple charcoal basket for my Char-Griller SFB. Got a wire basket off Amazon and ran two pieces of cut to length 1/2" tube steel through that rest on the grate supports.


----------



## bbqwillie (Oct 8, 2016)

I hope you bought an extra one. That basket will last about 4-6 months before it's burned through, if you cook once a week.

But it is a pretty slick hack for a quick and dirty charcoal basket!


----------

